# "panic attack" at groomer?



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Today at the groomer, the one he's had for 3 years,, Fozzie had what she described as "a panic attack." Turns out she was blow drying him normally (and I've bathed and blown him dry myself so I know he shivers a bit but is quite calm during drying), and when they got to the back of his head/neck, he started screaming--her word--for about 30 seconds. His anal glands let go (she said it was the stuff deep inside that isn't normally expressed). 

I am fairly certain this is a continued reaction to the flea/tick medicine from last week (see the poodle form thread on permethrin) . but I thought I'd ask other groomers if you'd ever heard of this happening. The team at the groomers sounded terribly disturbed, not to mention the awful feeling I have imagining my boy in such distress.....


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

That doesn't sound good... He's been going to this groomer for the past 3 years... How often does he go there?

It's been 11 days since you gave him the flea meds... You talked about some reactions in the other thread... Did you see any reaction on his skin - like a burn, a scab, redness etc... Was it sore to touch?

I hope it's just a coincidence...


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

He hadn't been to this groomer in about 10 weeks, as I started his normal groom at another groomer but brought him here for his FFT. they are really nice people and he loves them, they just don't do a great cut. there doesn't appear to be any skin irritation and he is not sensitive to touch in that spot.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That really sounds like a pain response. I'd get him vet checked. Maybe there's a pinched nerve or something?


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree. It had to be bad for a response like that. Id get him checked. Even for the peace of mind it would be worth it.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

how old is he? i have a JRT who one day decided he no longer liked the hand dryer and needs to be kennel dried now. i believe its due to him being older and having health problems.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dawnsohma said:


> how old is he? i have a JRT who one day decided he no longer liked the hand dryer and needs to be kennel dried now. i believe its due to him being older and having health problems.


I've had this happen with a cocker and a shih tzu mix. Both were fine with it for years and then started to have issues with it once they got older. I'm guessing hip issues because it was with the back ends of these dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

It is a mild form of seizure. The stress & extra loud dryers are what cause it. Typically it only happens with old, or extremely stressed out pets. I'm a groomer and have this happen once or twice a year... when it happens, I send the dogs home and finish the groom another day. They could try putting cotton balls in his ears & a happy hoodie over his ears to muffle the sound. If I were to groom the dog, I would try to blowdry again with the new headgear, on low, without the nozzle on. Whenever this happens to dogs, they first start with a particular bark, like a barkBARK barkBARK barkBark delirious sounding, so I would go slow and if I started to hear that certain bark, then I'd know it's time to stop.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Am so sorry to hear this. Hope you managed to go to the vet. 

Will certainly bear this in mind when drying Harry at home. I've noticed that when it comes to drying his head area he prefers a low setting on the hair dryer and least amount of noise as possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have had this happen to a cocker client but more violent. I have been grooming this clients 2 Cockers since they were puppies. Now they are about 3. The female started to have infrequent mild seizures. The owner had come in & was trying an all "natural" calming supplement that she had given that morning. I was HV like I normally do & when I started the drying process hind end forward & got to the withers she started to freak out. I of course stopped drying but her screaming , knashing of teeth & letting loose bowels & Pee, threw me for a loop. Once she calmed down & I cleaned her up I called the owner for pick up. The Vet said it is a form of "seizure". This particular dog is given a prescribed med before she comes in. Vet is a believer in the "Full Moon" causing Seizures so the dogs are always in a 5-6 week schedule around the full moon.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm no groomer but, I've read about this sort of reaction. Here's a link to the groomer's blog where I first heard about it. 

Pet Grooming: The Good, The Bad, & The Furry: A Stupid Mistake

It sounds terrifying (for dog, groomer, and owner). I hope Fozzie is feeling better now!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never heard of this. I really appreciate the information!


----------

